# Bank Account Opening



## GrantChanner (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi there, second day now in Montreal and have been through all of the usual work permits, social security, medical cards etc, all ready to start work on Monday. One thing I did when I got here was set up an account with HSBC but have been advised that this may not be the best thing to do.

Any suggestions of which banks to go to considering I will be getting paid in $ and don't expect much in terms of transactions back to and from the UK? 

Very excited about living in this city, not scared about the cold at all and ready to embrace everything this city throws at me


----------



## rfairbro (Jul 17, 2009)

GrantChanner said:


> Hi there, second day now in Montreal and have been through all of the usual work permits, social security, medical cards etc, all ready to start work on Monday. One thing I did when I got here was set up an account with HSBC but have been advised that this may not be the best thing to do.
> 
> Any suggestions of which banks to go to considering I will be getting paid in $ and don't expect much in terms of transactions back to and from the UK?
> 
> Very excited about living in this city, not scared about the cold at all and ready to embrace everything this city throws at me


Most of the banks are the same in Canada. Really depends on your needs. I've always supported Credit Unions. They are generally independent from your traditional bank and most Credit Unions try to keep the money in your local area supporting community programs and/or community building projects. Check it out in your area and ask the locals in your area what the reputation of the local Credit Union is. 

The one downside to Credit Unions is that they aren't always the easiest to deal with if having to deal with international monetary transfers or bank to bank transfers. Since they aren't considered a 'bank' in the traditional sense, some banking needs may be more difficult (but not impossible) than others. Write down your most important banking needs and ask them.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## GrantChanner (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback. Credit Unions seem interesting and supporting the place I work at, even more appealing, so thank you


----------

